# [SOLVED] EDUP PCI Wireless Adaptor 802.11 b/g



## chris18

Just bought this from eSecureGB on eBay to fit into my daughters desktop which is running Windows XP Pro+SP2. 

Installed the software from supplied mini CD but when I tried to access the utility software it said incompatible driver-cannot access application. I then checked Device Manager and it showed the driver had not been installed. I did get the standard failed to install new hardware properly so wasn't surprised.

I have sent a message to the dealer about the problem but so far no reply.

Did some Googling and found that a number of people have had a similar problem for some reason. It seems that the Broadcom software should work (chipset must be the same). 

Found a link to http://cr.am/framed.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.next%2Dgadgets.com%2Fshop%2Fgetsoftware_5.php&ref=driverguide that said next-gadgets supply the same model and their drivers work and I have downloaded that.

The WLAN utility installed and is working OK but says driver not loaded. I have checked the downloaded files and in the TI1130 Driver for 98_2000_xp_vista folder there are various .bin files and a TNET1130.INF which if I read it says Win98/WinME/Win2k/WinXP Unified installation file for EDUP 802.11 b/g WLAN Adapter so it looks correct but when I try to add new hardware or update the driver by pointing to that folder Windows fails to find the find the driver.

Can anyone help with this please or better still provide the correct working driver.

Thanks


----------



## bobmarleylegend

*Re: EDUP PCI Wireless Adaptor 802.11 b/g*

hi, i bought the same wireless adaptor and this is the driver it recognised for me...http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=15064 it is a french site but to download the drivers just click the hard drive icon :grin:


----------



## chris18

*Re: EDUP PCI Wireless Adaptor 802.11 b/g*

Thanks for the reply. I have downloaded the file but the setup.ini shows AppName=SAGEM Wi-Fi 11g USB adapter LAN Utility

As mine is PCI is this the correct driver or has the linked changed.


----------



## chris18

*Re: EDUP PCI Wireless Adaptor 802.11 b/g*

Just wanted to add that the number of people reporting problems on various forums when installing, suggests perhaps a general issue with the driver CD not matching the chipset in the actual device supplied. I would have expected the supplied CD to be correct for the fitted chipset.

I am completely confused as to how to identify which chipset might be in my card. There are no markings that I can see and the main body i.e the shielding(?) has a blue paper label.

Also, I have been in contact with someone who bought the same card (?) from the same dealer and he/she has said it installed OK with the supplied CD so this just adds to my confusion. 

Needless to say the dealer has not yet responded to my enquiry. If I can't resolve the issue then looks like I will have to raise a dispute with eBay/Paypal...but hope that won't be necessary.

I have not come across either of the issues I have before when trying to install drivers.


----------



## bobmarleylegend

*Re: EDUP PCI Wireless Adaptor 802.11 b/g*

ahh, sorry that is not the site i meant :laugh: my bad.
sorry these are the drivers that got it working http://www.bioticaindia.com/edup-wireless-54mbps-lan-pci-card.html


----------



## chris18

*Re: EDUP PCI Wireless Adaptor 802.11 b/g*

Hi thanks for the correction, thank God it's not me going mad. I had come across the driver you mention and tried to download but didn't get any email reply when just trying to download just that file or after setting up a free account. Not sure why but had to give up in the end.

I have now found a driver at DriverGuide and that has worked. Tried a couple more before which didn't so was glad to finally to crack it. It sees my home wireless network router although I haven't as yet connected. 

The only thing is that I haven't got the WLAN Utitlity working because the file I downloaded was just the driver. The supplied CD hasn't got a separate install for the utility and I reluctant to run the install again in case it's screws up the driver.

Tried a utility from one of the other files I downloaded and although it installed and initialzed it said the driver wasn't loaded so uninstalled it.

At the moment Windows Zero Configuration is managing the card and I'm not sure if the utility is worth bothering about as my daughter would be unlikely to use it. She is not technically minded, all she will want is to be able to connect. *What do you think?.*

Not sure why the original CD didn't work although I have a couple of theories but as the card is now working don't want to spend needless time testing these. _If it ain't broke don't mend it _being a good motto I've always found.

Only if the WLAN utility is essential would it seem worth investigating further.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: EDUP PCI Wireless Adaptor 802.11 b/g*

Hi,
I am glad to hear you have the wireless up and running.

As far as the Utility, I would run the Windows Zero Configuration.

Some wireless cards come with thier utilities, but I do not bother with these most the time as XP utilities work just as well and often less complicated.

If you are having no issues then let it be.

As you stated: "If it ain't broke don't mend it being a good motto I've always found".

Bill


----------



## chris18

*Re: EDUP PCI Wireless Adaptor 802.11 b/g*

Thanks Bill, I'm sure my daughter won't care less as longs as it works, that was the main priority.

Strange that particular card (*EDUP*) seems to have given some many people problems with the supplied driver CD, can't be coincidence.

Tested it yesterday and stayed connected for over 3 hours so it looks OK.

Chris


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: EDUP PCI Wireless Adaptor 802.11 b/g*

Hi,
I am glad to hear it is working OK!
Can you post the link for the driver you used?
It may help others.

As far as the CD that is supplied:
(IMO) This is on the low end of the price range for a PCI wireless card.
This somewhat tells me the manufacture is more concerned with selling the product, than quality control.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## chris18

*Re: EDUP PCI Wireless Adaptor 802.11 b/g*

Hi Bill

This is the link on driverguide.com. The file itself is called driver.iso and is the first one listed.

http://members.driverguide.com/index.php?action=dosearch&qm0=driver.iso&dp=3&sm=h&jmd=and&si=ad412332392abbaa37f665d6604f2673&st=1236528988

Direct link:
http://members.driverguide.com/driv...d=1316252&si=ad412332392abbaa37f665d6604f2673

You do of course need to sign up for FREE membership to be able to download.

If anyone really gets stuck I have the file saved on my hard drive and would be happy to email to anyone you asks.

Chris


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: EDUP PCI Wireless Adaptor 802.11 b/g*

Hi Chris,
Thanks for posting the link.

Thanks,
Bill

PS-I attached a direct link to your post.


----------



## mrgummage

Sorry for bumping such an old topic, but its the closest thing to a solution I've found anywhere. However when I install the driver provided I get "Device failed to start (Code 10)".
Anyone have any suggestions as to how to fix?


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

This thread has been solved mrgummage, you will need to start your own thread
in here. 

Post your pc specs or make and model of pc?
Windows that you have installed also?


----------



## denkz

Hey guys on my computer im running windows vista and i cant seem to get the driver to work...it keeps saying to insert the usb stick into my computer but its already in there .. can anyone help me with this problem........... IM GOIN INSANE!


----------

